# pics of dogs



## jtascone (Feb 27, 2007)

My favorite bunny huntin partner, appropriately named "Tracker". He only needs 11 more points to become an AKC Field Champion. Many a rabbit has fallen to my .410 thanks to him!


----------



## b18intega (Nov 25, 2007)

i have many dogs



dont have pics of my beagles or lab

one of my pit bulls: greddy


----------



## Evinrude (May 31, 2007)

here is mac


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

i hav a black lab and a chocolate lab i use them both for hunting. but just got a new comp so i dont hav any pix of them. will try to get some soon.


----------



## rcmjr (Jan 31, 2007)

I have had Setters and Labs but now have a mixture ...............


Guardian of the house........Lab Great Dane cross, she rules the roost.












and a rabbits greatest nightmare a Pit-beagle..........................


----------



## BowKil (Mar 19, 2005)

My buddy Hoyt........


----------



## deerburner (Jun 3, 2008)

nice lookin dogs!!!!!!


----------



## DBiggers (Nov 17, 2006)

*"samson"*

We've got 4 dog's but here's my hunt'in buddy, Samson. I am so proud of this dog and he is a retrieving machine. :thumb:


----------



## BigIslandHunter (Jan 13, 2007)

Here are my Hawaii Hunters. The pup pointed her first bird at 7months. Learned to fetch and Sit at 3 months. She is a fast learner. They will be roaming Mauna Kea this bird season.


----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)

Don't have pics but my dogs are named Ruger and Remington


----------

